# Kernel security check error



## palmas85 (Dec 15, 2003)

I recently statred having a problem on some boot ups. I will either get a message that says an error has forced a restart and the above kernel message is displayed. On one other occasion, I got a blue screen with a lot of squiggly lines on one side of the screen. I am running windows 8 on a HP Lqaptop. Any idea on what it could be?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. post the full model details of the HP please

2. If you can get into windows go Computer
Open C drive
Open windows
scroll to the folder 
Minidump
open that and see if there is a dump file in there
If there is more than one attach the most recent one
right click and click send to compressed file
it will usually ask if you wish to send it to the desktop
then on reply click go advanced, follow instructions to attach files and browse to where it was sent to, and attach it to your reply

3. If you cannot access windows 8 normally - on the login screen click the power button, hold down the shift key and click restart
then working your way through the options
select as shown below for Safe mode with networking
If you're not signed in to Windows, tap or click the power icon







from the sign-in screen, hold Shift, then tap or click Restart

Or, if you're already signed in:
Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap Settings, then tap Change PC settings.
(If you're using a mouse, point to the top-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, click Settings, then click Change PC settings.)
Under PC settings, tap or click General.
Under Advanced start-up, tap or click Restart now.
On the Choose an option screen, tap or click Troubleshoot.
Tap or click Start-up Settings.
Tap or click Restart.
On the Start-up Settings screen, choose the start-up setting you want.
Sign in to your PC with a user account that has administrator rights.


----------



## palmas85 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in getting back. The computer is as follows:
HP
AMD EZ 1800 W RADEON HD GRAPHICS 1.70 GHZ
4.00 GB RAM INSTALLED MEMORY
64 BIT

There were three mini dump files, on two different dates but I could not send them to a zipped folder and received the following info: 

COMPRESSED OR ZIP FOLDER ERROR
FILE NOT FOUND OR NO READ PERMISSION

I was able to find the following info that was sent to Microsoft

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.2.9200.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	139
BCP1:	0000000000000003
BCP2:	FFFFF8801AF8B4E0
BCP3:	FFFFF8801AF8B438
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_2_9200
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Thats the best I could do. Sorry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Without the minidump to analyse we are struggling
We know from the value 3 on parameter one
BCP1:	0000000000000003
that the cause is LIKELY to be a driver.
That is only the likely cause


> WinDbg Output Example:
> 
> KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)
> A kernel component has corrupted a critical data structure. The corruption
> ...


In view of the fact that it has you say 


> I recently statred having a problem on some boot ups


are you able to connect this time with the installation of some software program - Daemon Tools is one likely cuase

Download this, it is better than no analysis of the dump file and see what it reports
Copy and paste the result to your reply please
The FREE Who Crashed
http://www.resplendence.com/downloads

when you run it click analysis, then scroll down as directed and then copy and paste ONLY the relevant part of the analysis please.


----------



## palmas85 (Dec 15, 2003)

Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Thu 12/12/2013 5:18:07 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121113-34304-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x139 (0x3, 0xFFFFF88005A0D4E0, 0xFFFFF88005A0D438, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Thu 12/12/2013 5:18:07 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nmgamingms.sys (NMgamingms+0x1CBB) 
Bugcheck code: 0x139 (0x3, 0xFFFFF88005A0D4E0, 0xFFFFF88005A0D438, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nmgamingms.sys
product: Primax Gaming Mouse
company: Primax Ltd
description: Primax USB Optical Mouse Driver
Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nmgamingms.sys (Primax USB Optical Mouse Driver, Primax Ltd). 
Google query: Primax Ltd KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE



On Thu 12/12/2013 5:14:52 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121113-39312-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x139 (0x3, 0xFFFFF8801BECB4E0, 0xFFFFF8801BECB438, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 12/8/2013 7:50:51 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\120713-42588-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x139 (0x3, 0xFFFFF8801AF8B4E0, 0xFFFFF8801AF8B438, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

nmgamingms.sys (Primax USB Optical Mouse Driver, Primax Ltd)



This is what it reported.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So - are you using a usb connected mouse
If so try without it using the inbuilt one.


----------

